# ما الفرق بين oil seal&&mechanical seal



## solom012 (20 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو الافادة
ما الفرق بين oil seal&&mechanical seal


----------



## solom012 (20 يوليو 2006)

ارجو الافادة


----------



## Engr. Mohammad (21 يوليو 2006)

solom012 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ارجو الافادة
> ما الفرق بين oil seal&&mechanical seal


و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
هذا رابط مفيد و قيم يوضح ما تريده, كتبه الأخ المشرف العام مهاجر
أرجو أن أكون قد قدمت لك ما تريد

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=1781


----------



## مهندس متفائل (21 يوليو 2006)

الاختلاف في السماكة ولكن الهدف واحد منع التسرب


----------



## solom012 (24 يوليو 2006)

Engr. Mohammad قال:


> و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
> هذا رابط مفيد و قيم يوضح ما تريده, كتبه الأخ المشرف العام مهاجر
> أرجو أن أكون قد قدمت لك ما تريد
> 
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=1781



جزاك الله خيرا 
و شكرا علي الرد


----------



## solom012 (24 يوليو 2006)

مهندس متفائل قال:


> الاختلاف في السماكة ولكن الهدف واحد منع التسرب




جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mazen1973 (25 يوليو 2006)

أخي العزيز solom012 الفرق ببساطه هو
OIL SEAL:تستخدم لمنع تسرب الزيت من BEARING HOUSING OR GEAR BOX 
بينما 
MECHANICAL SEAL تستخدم لمنع تسرب المائع المراد ضخه من المضخه (ماء ديزل محلول)
هذا ما لدي من معلومات
وامل ان تكون مفيده ومبسطه


----------



## مهاجر (25 يوليو 2006)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وبه نستعين*

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخي solom012 

أشكرك على طرح السؤال وأشكر المهندس محمد على إيراد رابط موضوع العوازل الميكانيكية .... 

وأوافق الأخوان المهندس المتفائل والمهندس مازن أن الهدف في النوعين واحد وهو منع التسرب...:80: 

والأن لإجاية السؤال......:81: 

نحن نعلم أن المضخة تستخدم لضخ السوائل وهذا يعني أننا نستطيع أن نستخدم العوازل الميكانيكية وأن التبريد يتم بواسطة إستخدام نفس السائل المراد ضخه وفي تلك الأزمنة لم تعرف العوازل الجافة (Dry Gas Seal).

أنظر هذا ما ذكرته في موضوع العزل الميكانيكي:
إن نجاح عمل العازل الميكانيكي يعتمد على المحافظة على طبقة رقيقة من السائل المضخوخ (من 0.024 إلى 0.24 ميكرون) بين وجهي العازل في كل ألأوقات لتبريد وتزيت ألأوجه، المحافظة على هذه الطبقة الرقيقة من السائل بين وجهي العازل يعتمد على ضغط بخار السائل المعزول وعلى ارتفاع درجة الحرارة على كل جانب من وجهي العازل. 

أما في حالة الضواغط فنحن نستخدم كما تعلم الغاز وذلك بضغطه، إذاً فنحن لا نستطيع إستخدام العوازل الميكانيكية لعدم وجود سائل التبريد بين الوجه الدوار والوجه الساكن من العازل. ولذلك جاءت فكرة إستخدام عازل ويستفيد من وجود السائل الذي يستخدم لتبريد وتشحيم المحامل في الضواغط ومحركاتها لتبريد أوجه العازل. وهنا تم إستخدام العازل الزيتي أو ما يسمى (Iso Carbon Seal) في الضواغط والمراوح التدي تدفع الهواء في الغلايات ويستخدم الزيت كعامل مساعد في عزل المعدات التي تعمل في ضخ الغازات. 

ومن جهة الإعتمادية والموثوقية فالعازل الزيتي يعتبر جيد ونسبة عطله قليلة وهذا ما يناسب هذه المعدات الضخمة، حيث أن فقدانها يكلف خسارة كبيرة على المعامل والشركات. ولكن مشكلة هذه العوازل أنها تمرر الزيت مع الخارج من الغاز المضغوط مما يسبب إنخفاض في جودة المنتج (الغاز) المضغوط. 

ولكني أعتقد حالياً وفي ظل التطور الهائل في صناعة العوازل فأن المصنعين يستخدمون العوازل الجافة لعزل الضواغط وما شابهها من معدات.

أرجو أن أكون قد أجبت على سؤالك وأسف على الإطالة.....:55: 

أخوكم
أبو محمد


----------



## solom012 (26 يوليو 2006)

mazen1973 قال:


> أخي العزيز solom012 الفرق ببساطه هو
> OIL SEAL:تستخدم لمنع تسرب الزيت من BEARING HOUSING OR GEAR BOX
> بينما
> MECHANICAL SEAL تستخدم لمنع تسرب المائع المراد ضخه من المضخه (ماء ديزل محلول)
> ...



جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## solom012 (26 يوليو 2006)

مهاجر قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> أخي solom012
> 
> ...



جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م . ليث (29 يوليو 2006)

الاخ العزيز ........ الـ oil seal هو احد انواع الـ mechanical seal ويستخدم المائع الزيتي لتشكيل طبقة تنزلق عليها الاجزاء المتحركة ..... هذا حد علمي علما اني شاهدت وجربت انواع من الـ mechanical seal تستخدم ضغط البخار لتوفير هذه الطبقة العازلة التي تنزلق عليه الاجزاء المتحركة والمتكونة من الماء المتكثف وكانت صناعتها المانية وتستخدم في الاغلب للصناعات الغذائية التي تتطلب اقل قدر ممكن من التلوث .... وشكرا .. عسى ان اكون قد نفعتكم بكلامي .


----------



## eslam5amis (9 أغسطس 2006)

عيب عليك اسأل أبو الوفا وهو يقولك


----------



## solom012 (19 أغسطس 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا

[


----------



## solom012 (3 سبتمبر 2006)




----------



## uday12 (7 سبتمبر 2006)

[align=center][blink]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

وبارك الله فيك
اخوك[/align][/blink]


----------



## gearbox (16 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## engmoh1 (22 يناير 2007)

*oil seal&&mechanical seal*

بالنسبى لى oil seal 
يستخدم فى منع التسريب بين جزئين ثابتين وتكون عادة من الكاوتشوك - الرصاص المطعم واحيانا البرنز
mechancal seal
فى الربط بين جزئين احدهما ثابت والاخر متحرك ولابد من وجود جزء خزف او اى شي صلب فى اتجاة الجزاء المتحرك (تفادى عملية التاكل ) وتحتوى على spring للضغط


----------



## محمد مبسوطه (23 يناير 2007)

الف شكر اللهم اتنا فى الدنيا حسنه وفى الاخره حسنه وقنا عزاب النار


----------



## وسام الحب (24 يناير 2007)

شكرا"

ونتمنى المزيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييد


----------



## ابو الباسل الألمعي (26 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيكم ...........


----------



## عمراياد (1 فبراير 2010)

meachanical seal
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t54397.html

http://www.aesseal.co.uk/










oil seal

هنا


تحيتي


----------



## ali suez11 (3 ديسمبر 2012)

ارجو مزيد من التوضيح وذكر انواع oil seal & mechanical seal وجزاكم اللة كل خير​


----------

